# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با Borland C++‎ Builder >  دانلود  C++‎ Builder

## m@$ter_x

سلام .
من لینک دانلود  6.0 C++‎ Builder رو لازم دارم هر چه قدر هم گشتم پیدا نکردم . البته نسخه آزمایشی 2007 رو دانلود کردم , اگه میشه دوستان یکی از نسخه های این نرم افزار رو بزارید .

----------


## Inprise

اینجا Warez مبادله نمیشه . اگر روی سایتش هست همونو بگیر . اگر نیست از گوگل استفاده کن یا بخر .

----------

